# Suche noch eine Loesung fuer Kommunikation zwischen Webserver und ein Programm



## Javaforumuser (12. Dez 2013)

Hallo,

ich baue mir seit einigen Monaten ein Programm und wollte euch gerne davon erzaehlen und euch nach Tipps fragen, weil mir fehlt noch eine gute Loesung fuer eine Aufgabe. 

Ich bin nur ein Hobby Programmierer und habe mir einige Sachen selbst beigebracht, daher fehlt mir oft mehr Fachwissen, die Sache die ich noch loesen muss ist bestimmt fuer erfahrene und ausgebildete Programmierer nicht so schwer.

Das Programm das ich mir im Moment baue ist fuer Forexhandel gedacht, ich benutze eine Software die Metatrader heist und mit dem Metatrader kann man online Forex (Devisenmarkt) handeln. Auf dem Metatarder ist es auch moeglich mit einer Programmiersprache die MQL4 heist, Zusatzprogramme zu bauen und so ein Zusatzprogramm baue ich im Moment.

Die Aufgabe von meinem Programm ist vom Metatrader aus, welcher auf meinen Heim PC laeuft, Handelssignale an eine online PHP Seite zu senden, die PHP Seite speichert die Signale, Kurse und andere aehnliche Daten die ich dort hin sende in einer online Mysql Datenbank. PHP Datei und Mysql Datenbank sind auf dem gleichen Webserver, so wie das bei einem Webhosting Packet gewoehnlich ist.

Es werden nicht nur Daten an die PHP Seite zum abspeichern gesendet, sondern auch Daten wieder zurueck gesendet an den Metatrader, das macht auch die gleiche PHP Seite, nachem sie aufgerufen wird und Datenabspeichert gibt sie auch Daten wieder als Rueckgabe aus und diese Daten brauche ich dann wieder im Metatrader.

Dieser Ablauf, die Kommunikation vom Metatrader mit der PHP Seite ist auch die Aufgabe die ich im Moment noch vernuenftig loesen muss und deswegen eure Tips  gut gebrauchen kann.

Im Moment habe ich eine nicht sogute Loesung die oft nur zu Programmabstuerzen fuehrt. Die Loesung die ich im Moment habe ist eine Funktion welche aus Windows Wininet DLL Datei import aufgebaut ist, diese Funktion bietet mir im Moment die Moeglichkeit ein Internetlink zusammen mit Get Parametern auf zu rufen und die Rueckgabe der aufgerufenen Seite wird wieder zurueck gegeben und steht dann zur Verfuegung, also vom Prinzip her genau das was ich brauche, Problem ist aber halt das diese Funktion sehr schlecht funktioniert und es eigentlich nur staendig Programmabsturz deswegen gibt, es laeuft nicht sauber und ich habe die Funktion auch nur in einem Online Tutorial gefunden und nicht selbst gebaut.


Ich vermute das der Metatrader zu schwach ist fuer solche Funktionen die aus fremden nicht MQL4 Programmiersprache Elementen gebaut sind. Auf Windows Wininet DLL Dateien import reagiert der Metatarder sehr empfindlich.

Was der Metatrader gut kann ist Infos in Textdateien schreiben. Weil fuer sowas reicht die eigene MQL4 Programmiersprache aus. Ich hatte deswegen ueberlegt das man die Internetlinks mit den Get Parameter in Textdateien schreiben koennte und ein anderes Programm das auf meinen PC laeuft koennte dann diese Internetlinks aus der Textdatei auslesen und aufrufen und die Rueckgabe wieder in eine Textdatei speichern, welche dann der Metatrader wieder auslesen kann, den mit Textdateien arbeiten funktioniert beim Metatrader gut genug.

Hat jemand von euch gute Ideen fuer mich Tipps wie man das machen kann oder andere Loesungen? Ich weis selber noch nicht was fuer ein Programm sowas machen koennte was ich dort beschrieben habe, das auslesen von Internetlinks, dann aufrufen und wieder die Rueckgabe abspeichern in eine Textdatei.

MFG


----------

